# The cedar lake cut



## JimParten (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey has anybody been to Sargent lately if so do y’all know if the cedar lake cut is still open and who deep it is. I want to wade it this weekend but don’t want to waste a trip if it’s non fishable


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

I havent been there in the last few weeks but last time i was there it is shallow but fishable. Right now with all the flood runoff i imagine the water is chocolate and fresh though


----------

